# Help needed in choosing a Motherboard and a Case for a gaming rig.



## Kikka (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi ya'll fellow geeks (though I don't believe I qualify as one),

I'm building my first gaming PC and assembling it from "second best" components in the market to attain quality/price efficiency. After extensive research, I've come up with the following configuration:

*Video Card:* NVIDIA GeForce GTX560 Ti AMP 1 GB
*CPU:* Intel Core i5 2500K 3,3 GHz LGA1155
*Power Supply:* Corsair TX850W V2 Enthusiast
*RAM:* Kingston HyperX Genesis KHX1600C9D3K2/8GX 8GB (2x4GB) 1600MHz DDR3 CL9 XMP
*Hard Drive:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1 TB SATA 6 Gb/s 7200 RPM 64MB
*Optical Drive:* Samsung SH-222AB
*Motherboard: *???
*Case:* ???

I'm at loss trying to choose the motherboard and the case. After some years I might upgrade the memory and CPU and add a second video card. So, keeping that in mind, I invite you to give your suggestions. Make sure to explain your reasons too.

I'm also happy to receive critique for the components already in that list. 

Thanks in advance!

------
Additional information

Peripherals:
*Mouse: *Logitech G700
*Keyboard:* Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Mechanical Keyboard
*Speakers: *Logitech Z523 2.1
*Monitor:* ??? (I could use some help with this as well. I'm looking for 23"-27")

-My total budget including monitor, mouse, keyboard and speakers is 1500 euros. That means that about 1000 euros is left for the PC components themselves. That leaves about *250 euros for case+motherboard*.
-I'm going to use Windows 7 64-bit.
-I live in Finland.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Mobo- Asus or Gigabyte.
Case is a personal preference. CoolerMaster and Antec make very durable/functional cases.


Kikka said:


> After some years I might upgrade the memory and CPU and add a second video card.


You already have more than enough RAM. Two GPU's cost twice as much, use more power, generate more heat and you geta small performance increase in the few games that can utilize two GPU's.


----------



## Kikka (Sep 4, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Mobo- Asus or Gigabyte.
> Case is a personal preference. CoolerMaster and Antec make very durable/functional cases.


Could you be more specific about the model of the mobo? What do you think of my configuration as whole?



Tyree said:


> You already have more than enough RAM. Two GPU's cost twice as much, use more power, generate more heat and you geta small performance increase in the few games that can utilize two GPU's.


Good to know. I'll remove that part from the OP.


----------



## johnny333 (Jan 24, 2010)

MB I have been looking at this one
Newegg.com - ASUS SABERTOOTH P67 (REV 3.0) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
Case I have this one a like it.
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER HAF 922 RC-922M-KKN1-GP Black Steel + Plastic and Mesh Bezel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
Good Luck and God Bless Johnny333
65++ and still ticking


----------



## Kikka (Sep 4, 2011)

johnny333 said:


> MB I have been looking at this one
> Newegg.com - ASUS SABERTOOTH P67 (REV 3.0) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
> Case I have this one a like it.
> Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER HAF 922 RC-922M-KKN1-GP Black Steel + Plastic and Mesh Bezel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
> ...


I've read better reviews about "Cooler Master 690 II Advanced". What do you think?


----------



## johnny333 (Jan 24, 2010)

Had a Cooler Master 690 II Advanced. It was to heavy for this old man. Also ever time you want to change hard-drives on the Cooler Master 690 II Advanced you have to pull both side covers off.
Thanks and God Bless Johnny333
65++ and still ticking


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I've got a Cooler Master 690 in my shop. It's built like a tank and very roomy inside. 
johnny333 must have the older version also. The Cooler Master 690 II Advanced mounts the Hdd's sideways in removable holders that slide out. Very easy to move Hdd's in/out.


----------



## Kikka (Sep 4, 2011)

Tyree said:


> I've got a Cooler Master 690 in my shop. It's built like a tank and very roomy inside.
> johnny333 must have the older version also. The Cooler Master 690 II Advanced mounts the Hdd's sideways in removable holders that slide out. Very easy to move Hdd's in/out.


What do you think about Fractal Design Define R3 Tyree?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

My first issue with the Fractal Design Define R3 is the door. case doors are easily broken and usually not repairable. Second is the price. 
I've never used any cases from that company so I can't comment on the quality/durability. Do you need 8 Hdd bays?


----------



## Kikka (Sep 4, 2011)

What you guys think about changing the GTX560ti to GTX470 or even to HD6850 or HD6870? Should I then also change the motherboard if I had chosen, say Asus P8Z68-V for 560ti?



Tyree said:


> Do you need 8 Hdd bays?


Probably not. What are Hdd bays?


----------



## dont-have-a-cow (Dec 24, 2010)

Kikka said:


> Probably not. What are Hdd bays?


The bits were you slot in your HDD 

The 470 and 560 ti perform about the same. However the 560 is newer, and uses slightly less power and stays slightly cooler.


----------



## Kikka (Sep 4, 2011)

I think my PSU might be too powerful. A bit of a waste if I could easily manage with 650W. What do you think? What about RAM, what would be the optimal amount taking into account future needs?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You can't have too much power but a 750W would be fine with a 470 or 560 ti.


----------



## Kikka (Sep 4, 2011)

Tyree said:


> You can't have too much power but a 750W would be fine with a 470 or 560 ti.


What about the RAM question?

Sorry for bombarding you with questions, but you seem to have answers .

(There are some other unanswered questions as well if you find time/interest )


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A 2X2GB matched pair is more than enough RAM.


----------



## Kikka (Sep 4, 2011)

Tyree said:


> A 2X2GB matched pair is more than enough RAM.


I saw you comment about the same thing in another thread as well. Are you saying that even after 5 years no regular gaming system could possibly need more than 4gb of memory?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If more RAM is needed in the future you can upgrade as required. In 5 yrs. your PC will be well outdated.


----------



## dont-have-a-cow (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah your graphics card and other parts will start to struggle with games long before the 4 gigs of ram will


----------



## Kikka (Sep 4, 2011)

All right then. Which model of RAM do you suggest?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Kikka said:


> All right then. Which model of RAM do you suggest?


For what Mobo?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if games were going to use more tha 4GB RAM then game manufacturters would be stopping anyone with a 32bit operating system from being able to game. This will never happen for a very very long time. Infact it may never happen.


----------



## Kikka (Sep 4, 2011)

Say Asus P8Z68-V or Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD4-B3 or Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3.


----------



## Kikka (Sep 4, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> if games were going to use more tha 4GB RAM then game manufacturters would be stopping anyone with a 32bit operating system from being able to game. This will never happen for a very very long time. Infact it may never happen.


But requirements are often with minimum settings. I'm hoping to play with ultra high settings.

Do you have any RAM model in mind that you would suggest?

Also, 2x4gb Ram is only 10-20 euros more expensive than 2x2gb. Is this really the spot to save?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you wont need it. A 32 bit operating system cannot use more than 3.5GB RAM so no game installed on a 32bit OS will use anymore than 3GB

2x2GB in dual channel would be better. Corsair make good ram.

Running at ultra high settings has more to do with the graphics card than RAM.


----------



## Kikka (Sep 4, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> you wont need it. A 32 bit operating system cannot use more than 3.5GB RAM so no game installed on a 32bit OS will use anymore than 3GB
> 
> 2x2GB in dual channel would be better. Corsair make good ram.
> 
> Running at ultra high settings has more to do with the graphics card than RAM.


I'm planning to have 64-bit Win 7.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well the 64 bot operating system can use more than 4GB but the games or applications wont use more than 4GB.

There are only a few applications that need more than 4GB and need a 64 bit OS to run them and these are high end video editing software and applications such as photoshop and in-design. Then there is virtualisation software.

But if your just using the system for gaming and browsing the internet then 64 bit is pointless and more than 4GB is is also pointless.

Also be aware that some games don't like running on 64 bit operating systems and driver wise and update wise for hardware you have to download specific 64 bit versions.


----------



## Kikka (Sep 4, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> well the 64 bot operating system can use more than 4GB but the games or applications wont use more than 4GB.
> 
> There are only a few applications that need more than 4GB and need a 64 bit OS to run them and these are high end video editing software and applications such as photoshop and in-design. Then there is virtualisation software.
> 
> ...


Wow dude, you're rocking my world. Do explain why I should get Windows 32-bit over 64-bit?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well unless you need a 64 bit OS to do specific thing like video editing or graphics design or virualisation technology then there is no need.

The main difference between a 32bit operating system and a 64 bit operating system is mathermatics. A 32 bit OS cannot use more than 4GB RAM because of the addrerssing space whilst a 64 bit OS can


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Personally, I still use 32Bit OS and primarily use 32Bit on my retail builds simply because there is no real advantage to 64Bit for the normal user.
But, the price is the same for both so gtt what you feel you need/want.


----------



## Kikka (Sep 4, 2011)

What do you guys say about the opinion behind that link?

Should You Install Windows 7 32-bit or 64-bit? - TechSpot Guides


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

My first problem with that link is that it is from early 2009 and on this forum a majority of us work on 32 and 64 bit os's daily and know the differences between them. Now hardware manufacts are more 64bit friendly making drivers for both. If you want to game I would do a 750 watt 80+ psu, something like a 560ti gpu, I like the evga brand due to the fact that they have a great warranty as well as customer service, I recommend the evga geforce 560ti in my gaming builds. You only need one. Ram, 4gigs is enough. corsair is a good brand and I have never ben shipped a dead stick. 

The operating system debate.. Its up to you but if your not doing any video editing... Go for the 32 bit and you may find that software and drivers install much easier for you.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/car...s[46573]=1&products[31084]=1&products[5505]=1

After a week of research, this is what I came up with.

What do y'all think?

Feel free to critique and suggest changes.


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

Good build. If the price is too much, cut down to two 2g paired sticks of ram.

I cant tell by your cart but is the monitor tn or ips? I prefer tn for gaming as the ghosting is eliminated. Otherwise looks good to me


----------



## Kikka (Sep 4, 2011)

oogles36 said:


> Good build. If the price is too much, cut down to two 2g paired sticks of ram.
> 
> I cant tell by your cart but is the monitor tn or ips? I prefer tn for gaming as the ghosting is eliminated. Otherwise looks good to me


Thanks for the input. Halving the RAM will only save about 20 euros.

I'm not very monitor savvy. What do tn and ips stand for?


----------



## Kikka (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks all for your valuable input. Could someone point me to a reliable and thorough guide to assembling the hardware?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

youtube


----------



## dont-have-a-cow (Dec 24, 2010)

Watch this first to get a nice general overview:
PC Computer System Build Guide Featuring AMD Vision Black NCIX Tech Tips - YouTube
he has also done a cable management video, VERY IMPORTANT!

Then read this to get a bit more detail:
Install an Intel or AMD CPU Processor For Your Custom PC Build

Then when your parts arrive don't just rush into it, make sure you read all the manuals! If you really can't be bothered though at least read the motherboard one, its the only really ESSENTIAL one, although its probably better to just find the pdf online and read it while your parts are shipping.

Lastly, BENCH TEST! Very very very very important:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html
The guy in the video also does this, but its just to remind you 

Then once its all done, come back on here and post about all the problems that you get when you try and power it on  hopefully there won't be any but there always seems to so don't worry!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

building a pc is pretty self explanatory really. You don't really need a guide because the motherboard manual will tell you what sockets are for what piece of hardware.

Its a bit like doing a jigsaw.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As above ^ 
The Mobo manual will have all the info/guidance you need.


----------

